# North Jetty and Intercoastal



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Took my cousin back out today to hunt down some flounder and come bull red action. Headed to the Intercoastal first for the flounder and all we caught were baby mangrove snapper. Atleast that's what I thought they were......could be wrong.
Afterwards we went to the end of the north jetty and she caught 1 bull red there. Hit a couple more spots and finally found decent action close to the boat cut. Ended the day with 5 bulls, 4 gafftops, several mangroves, and of course the hardheads. 
All fish were released.
Steve


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

No. didn't take any pics of the snapper.
They were little.
BTW, that's not my lady. she's my 16 yr. old cousin.
Steve


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice report. Congrats on getting your cousin to enjoy the outdoors. With a red like that, she'd hooked for sure. You are brave for putting the pictures on here. I would definitely be ready to throw down over some of the comments that are sure to come.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot to add "nice report!"


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

way to go bro looks like she had some fun with that big old red fish .


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

We were catching mangrove snapper in the intercoastal in a few places between the ship terminal and galveston yacht basin. They were in thicker (summer) than they are now with the piggies.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> No. didn't take any pics of the snapper.
> They were little.
> BTW, that's not my lady. she's my 16 yr. old cousin.
> Steve


sorry if anyone took my reply in the wrong way!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> sorry if anyone took my reply in the wrong way!


No problem!! I wasn't mad or nothing. I just figured some people may have thought she was older.
Tight lines,
Steve


----------



## Bigdaddy101 (Jul 24, 2006)

You know what I hate, is when a skinny minny hold a moderate fish next to them and it looks like a giant, but when I hold one next to me it looks like a minnow


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bigdaddy101 said:


> You know what I hate, is when a skinny minny hold a moderate fish next to them and it looks like a giant, but when I hold one next to me it looks like a minnow


That's because the fish your holding is a minnow.......LOL!!

Steve


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats why they call you big daddy...


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

nice report. how did the water look? hopefully I will head out this weekend but I am a little hestiant. I don't want bull reds, croaker and gafftops. I want to chase trout and flounder.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

wish i could get my girl to fish. what school she go to steve?


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

anton said:


> wish i could get my girl to fish. what school she go to steve?


She's in the middle of changing schools again. She was going to Clear Creek, but now she moving to the other side of the toll bridge. She will be going to C.E. King. YUCK!!
She's definitely not looking forward to that.

BTW, the water clarity out there wasn't bad for the most part. Some areas where the water was really flowing hard it was a little dirty.
Steve


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Knew she loooked familiar, thought i saw her around campus once or twice.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

You saw her once at your work too. If I remember correctly....
Steve


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Steve you need to start fishing in the bay behind our dock. not the flats the other direction. Been hearin gooood reports =]


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Clean up on aisle 5*

Sorry Steve your report had to get comments like that. I cleaned it up a bit for you so others could enjoy a nice report. Sorry it had to happen.

Z


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

********* said:


> Sorry Steve your report had to get comments like that. I cleaned it up a bit for you so others could enjoy a nice report. Sorry it had to happen.
> 
> Z


Thanks Zac!! 
At first I didn't get what was going on, but later did and that it was definitely tasteless.
Guess, the graveyard shift will do that to ya. Not will sharp.
Steve


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

anton said:


> Steve you need to start fishing in the bay behind our dock. not the flats the other direction. Been hearin gooood reports =]


You need to go fish with me and teach me how to catch them specs. I'll show you the reds in the winter hole and you can do the same on the specs. 
How about that???
Steve


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jul 5, 2006)

Bigdaddy101 said:



> You know what I hate, is when a skinny minny hold a moderate fish next to them and it looks like a giant, but when I hold one next to me it looks like a minnow


That is no minnow! LOL


----------



## Bigdaddy101 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ozzmosis said:


> That is no minnow! LOL


Thanks Ozz, I didn't think it was a minnow either, but apparently Steves starndard are high than mine........ Not that mine are very high, I get excited over any fish I boat not matter what the size.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bigdaddy101 said:


> Thanks Ozz, I didn't think it was a minnow either, but apparently Steves starndard are high than mine........ Not that mine are very high, I get excited over any fish I boat not matter what the size.


It was a joke. Notice the LOL......it was put there on purpose.
Steve


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Great report Steve! And keep your cousin out there fishin! No better place for our younger folks to be spendin their time.

Lance


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds like a great day! We didn't do nearly that good, but probably moved around too much yesterday. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bigdaddy101 (Jul 24, 2006)

I know you where joking Steve, I was just hacking back at you man...... That's awesome that you take your cousin out with you. I word with the youth in my church, and try to take them fishing with me as much as I can. Anything to get them out of the house and out from in front of the TV. I commend you for that.......... But, if you keep boating fish like that your standards are going to better than mine. Trout only grow so big, and I don't think Red Fish ever stop growing.... Keep it up man.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Steve,

i think Anton might be hoping you invite your cuz along when he shows you where those fish are. 

I've always told my sons they are better off if they meet their future wives in the tackle store rather than the mall.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Steve,
> 
> i think Anton might be hoping you invite your cuz along when he shows you where those fish are.
> 
> I've always told my sons they are better off if they meet their future wives in the tackle store rather than the mall.


LOL!! That's OK. We can all go fishing together. She just might show him a thing or 2 on fishing. LOL!!
Steve


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

sounds good to me steve.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

anton said:


> sounds good to me steve.


We'll definitely do it. BTW, what days are you free for fishing??


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice Reds, just curious how big were they? Had to be real fun battling those.

congrats on a great trip

D


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I caught the smallest 1 at 32". The rest were 37" to about 40" from what I remember.

I'm ready to start catching my slot reds in the winter hole. My fish supply in the freezer is running low.

Steve


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice, I thought they looked pretty big


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

thanx 4 the report. nice job................


----------

